# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Our IDM

## Kiser

http://www.myspace.com/amantsymphonic

yeah i now...sorry about the $#pace

----------


## Vampyre

Nice tunes. Very ambiently pleasing. Do you do them by yourself? What'you make them with?

----------


## Kiser

My wife and I make the music ourselves using a DAW called Ableton Live.
Basically, music composition using a computer and various virtual instruments.

Glad you like it

----------

